# osalt: trouver l'alternative opensource à un logiciel payant



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2007)

Coucou

Marre de payer pour un logiciel?
Envie de soutenir le monde opensource?

Un moyen c'est de basculer vers un équivalent du logiciel commercial

Des annuaires  ou sites de presentation de logiciels opensources y en a plusieurs

En voilà un que je trouve bien fait.
Pourquoi?
Parce qu'il permet de surmonter un écueil si on n'y connait rien en opensource.
Il permet entre autres de partir du nom du logiciel commercial pour trouver de potentielles alternatives interessantes

le tout avec des résumés rapides ( en anglais) des logiciels commerciaux et opensource
toutes plateformes


http://www.osalt.com


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mai 2007)

merçi pour le lien ,
 protoype du site indispensable, 
mais moi qui ne lit pas très bien l'english, je fait comment ? 
Patrick


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2007)

Un dictionnaire, peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2007)

il y a divers moyens tr&#232;s simples, logiques, et de bon sens

1 -le logiciel commercial , en g&#233;n&#233;ral tu le connais d&#233;j&#224;
( son texte de pr&#233;sentation est donc annexe)

2-  les noms d'alternatives apparaissent en gras
3- tu fais une recherche avec les noms des alternatives sur des pages en langues que tu comprends

enfin tu as toujours la possibilit&#233; de passer par des traducteurs en ligne ( google ou autre).Ca donnera pas du Proust mais c'est compr&#233;hensible


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Mai 2007)

Hello !
merçi du lien vers le dictionnaire que je doit l'avouer j'avais pas trouvé ni cherché !
le fait de trouver encore du dico papier en librairie peut être ?
allez j'y retourne mieux armé,
Patrick


----------

